# Boilie herstellung flavour???



## TB ChiLLa (13. Mai 2009)

Hi leute ich wollte jetzt auch anfangen meine boilies selber zu rollen ich weiss das thema gabs schon aber ich wollte euch auch nochmal nach euren rezepten fragen und mir sind da noch einige sachen unklar z.B hab ich hier ein rezept 

400gramm gemahlene Frolic
100gramm Vogellfutter Gemahlen
300gramm Hratweizengrießmehl
200gramm Maismehl
8 Eier + Flavor 

was ist mit Flavour gemeint und wie viel Flavour sollte man mit rein machen und wo bekomme ich das ??
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Gruß Steffen |kopfkrat


----------



## tarpoon (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*

flavour ist aroma. im idealfall gibt es dem boilie geruch und besser noch geschmack. gute flavour gibt es zum beispiel bei m+m-baits. klassiker sind zum beispiel monster crab, shellfisch oder squid oktopus sowie erdbeere, pineapple oder pfirsich. scopex oder karamel sollten dir auch was sagen... die dosierung hängt vom produkt ab und ist deklariert. 
tausche 100g grieß gegen fischmehl und du brauchst kein flavour. außerdem würde ich noch etwas curry und chilli in den mix geben...

gruß heiko


----------



## TB ChiLLa (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*

danke also du meinst so 

400gramm gemahlene Frolic
100gramm Vogellfutter Gemahlen
300gramm fischmehl
200gramm Maismehl
8 Eier + curry 

curry wie viel c.a eine brise oder ein teelöffel ein kumpel von dem ich das rezept habe meinte er macht sich flavour selber z.b mit knoblauch kann man das so machen wenn ja was gibs noch für möglichkeiten flavour selber zu machen 

danke schonmal 

gruß steffen


----------



## Carras (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*



TB ChiLLa schrieb:


> danke also du meinst so
> 
> 400gramm gemahlene Frolic
> 100gramm Vogellfutter Gemahlen
> ...


 
Hi,

zum Curry,... da kannst Du schon ordentlich was rein tun.
50 - 100 gr.
Wenn Du noch Chillipulver mit rein tun willst, auch so 50-100 gr.

z.B. 50 gr. Curry + 50 gr. Chilli


zum Flavour:

selber machen,...ist so ne Sache. Ohne fundiertes Hintergrundwissen, wirst Du ein Flavour nicht selber erstellen können. Zumindest keines, welches mit den Flavourn der Angelindustrie vergleichbar ist. Die Konzentration derer ist sehr hoch. Das bekommt man als Laie nicht einfach so hin.
Zumeist empfehlen die Hersteller eine Dosierung von 5-10 ml auf 10 Eier.

Das mit dem Knoblauch,..ist eigentich nix anderes wie mit anderen Gewürzen. Im Gewürzregal vom Supermarkt gibt es auch Knoblauchgranulat. Das kann man sehr gut dazu verwenden. Einfach zu den Eiern dazu geben.
Natürlich kannst Du auch hergehen und dieses Granulat in Speiseöl schütten. Dann einfach, einige Zeit (ein paar Wochen) ziehen lassen und Du hast ein Knoblauchöl, welches Du zum Flavourn nehmen kannst.
Jedoch halte ich es für einfacher, gleich das pure Knoblauchgranulat zu nehmen. Geht schneller und ist effektiver.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## tarpoon (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*

200g hufu
200g fischmehl
300g maismehl
100g eifutter
100g milchpulver
50g eggalbumin
50g spice

ich würde wohl in etwa so mixen...


----------



## laert (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*



tarpoon schrieb:


> 200g hufu
> 200g fischmehl
> 300g maismehl
> 100g eifutter
> ...



hi,
ohne mich jetzt durch die über 1000 beiträge im boilie-selbst-herstellungs-thread durchwühlen zu müssen:

1.kann das fischmehl durch gemahlene forellen-oder halibutpellets ersetzt werden? (diese hätte ich nämlich da) 
2.ist eifutter eine spezielle vogelfuttersorte?
3.ist milchpulver die ganz normale babytrockennahrung aus'm laden?
4. ist das eggabulmin in dem mix zwingend erforderlich, oder kann das fehlen dessen im mix, z.Bsp. durch die erhöhung des milchpulveranteils ausgegliechen werden?
5.und schließlich - wat is unter spice zu verstehen, ist das curry damit gemeint??

ich hoffe das waren jetzt nicht zu viele fragen |kopfkrat

danke im vorraus
laert


----------



## Carras (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*



laert schrieb:


> hi,
> ohne mich jetzt durch die über 1000 beiträge im boilie-selbst-herstellungs-thread durchwühlen zu müssen:
> 
> 1.kann das fischmehl durch gemahlene forellen-oder halibutpellets ersetzt werden? (diese hätte ich nämlich da)
> ...


 
Hi,

zu 1. Ja kannst das Fischmehl auch durch die gemahlenen Pellets ersetzen. Funktioniert auch. Allerdings ist der Fettgehalt dann weitaus höher als mit normalem Fischmehl.

zu 2. Ja. Eifutter ist ein Birdfood. Gibt es im Zoohandel zu kaufen. Quiko oder Witte Molens wären solche Hersteller die das haben.

zu 3. Nein. So ein Milchpulver kommt aus der Kälber oder Lämmerzucht. Im zweifelsfall kannst Du aber auch Baby Folgemilch 3 nehmen. Kostet aber einiges mehr und richt und schmeckt auch nicht so cremig. Frag Doch mal bei nem Bauern nach. Da bekommst de das Milchpulver ggf. geschenkt.

zu 4. Egg Albumin ist ein Binder / Härter. Es durch andere Zutaten zu ersetzten ist schwer. Aber,...es geht auch ohne, wenn man nicht darauf angewiesen ist, daß die Boilies 12 oder mehr Std. am Haar halten.

zu 5. Spice ist die allg. Bezeichnung für Gewürze, nur eben Englisch. Da kannst Du dann alles mögliche verwenden. Curry, Chilli, Knoblauch, Paprika, Anis, Zimt,.... was es eben so gibt.

Gruß

Carras


Ach ja,....wegen dem Kauf der Zutaten......

Ihr seid hier Doch alle auf nem Internetforum oder? 
Dann sollte es für Euch doch kein Problem sein in einem Onlineshop die Zutaten zu kaufen. 
Habs an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt. z.B. die CF Baitcompany bietet es in Ihrem Shop an, die Mixe nach Euren Wünschen zu mischen. Dann habt ihr was ihr wollt, und es bleiben keine Zutaten übrig die Ihr nicht mehr braucht. 
Und wenn Ihr noch zu Jung seid zu bestellen. Redet doch mit Euren Eltern. Die werden das dann bestimt für Euch bestellen.


----------



## again (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*

Hi ,und was ist jetzt eigentlich das Grundrezept für Boilies ?
 Ich lese immer anstatt Maismehl - Fischmehl, oder Frolic anstatt Gries . 
???


----------



## Carras (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*




again schrieb:


> Hi ,und was ist jetzt eigentlich das Grundrezept für Boilies ?





again schrieb:


> Ich lese immer anstatt Maismehl - Fischmehl, oder Frolic anstatt Gries .
> ???


 
Hi,

DAS Grundrezept....gibt es eigentlich nicht wirklich.

Es kommt immer darauf an was Du für einen Boilie haben möchtest.

Grob gesagt gibt es ein paar versch. Grundtypen für Mixe.

1. der 0815 Grießmix.
2. der Birdfoodmix
3. der Fischmix
4. der Fleischmix
5. der Milchmix


Dabei gibt es aber Bestandteile, die man letzten Endes in allen Mixen wieder finden kann.

z.B.
Maismehl
Sojamehl
Weizengrieß
Reismehl
Maisgrieß

Das sind die kostengünstigsten Bestandteile und zugleich auch gute Binder. Des weiteren sorgen sie u.a. dafür, daß der Mix später auch noch gut rollbar ist. Und,…sie sind der Lieferant für die Kohlenhydrate.

Man kann diese Bestandteile also als Basis aller Mixe nehmen, wenn man sie zw. 30 und 50% Anteil nimmt.

Was man jeder Basismixtur, auch ergänzend, einmischen kann, sind Sachen wie 10 % Milchpulver (bewirkt eine Löslichkeit des Boilies) oder auch 3 -5 % Egg Albumin (macht die Boilies härter). Das passt eigentlich in jeden Mix rein. Daher kann man es gleich in den Basismix mit rein tun.

Darauf aufbauend, kann man nun überlegen, in welche Richtung man weiter machen will.
Grießmix ?, Birdymix?, Fischmix?, Fleischmix, Milchproteinmix?


Nen reinen Grießmix, würde ich nie machen. Der hat in meinen Augen einfach nix, was den Fisch an den Haken bringen soll. Daher geh ich da auch gar nicht drauf ein.

Soll es ein Birdfoodmix werden, dann kommt zum Basismix einfach Vogelfutter hinzu.
z.B. Eifutter, Negersaat, Gemahlener Hanf, Trill (gemahlen) oder eines der speziellen Vogelfutter wie Robin Red, Spanish Pepper, Marine Red,..von Haiths. Das ganze in einem Anteil von 30 - 40 %. Will man noch den Proteingehalt erhöhen, dann bieten sich Sachen wie Milchproteine an. Caseine, Lactalbumin, u.ä. Auch Sahnepulver oder White Chocolate Pulver passt super.

Soll es ein Fischmix werden, nimmt man zum Basismix noch Fischmehl(e) hinzu. Diese kann man mit 20 - 40 % Anteil einmischen. Was zu nem Fischmix weiter gut passt sind geringere Anteile Birdfoods, bis 10 % oder 20 % . Ausserdem die vielen tollen Pülverchen, wie GLM, Krebsextrakt, Belachan, Fischproteine usw... 
Schon ist der Fischmix fertig.


Soll es ein Fleischmix werden, nimmt man zum Basismix, Sachen wie Geflügelprotein, Kochenfleischmehl, Lebermehl, Leberextrakt, Milzextrakt, Blutmehl u.ä. rein. Das Ganze so 20 – 30 % Anteilig. Auch ein 10 % Anteil von Fischmehl ist hierin gut machbar. 
Dazu passen auch sehr gut Gewürze, wie Paprika, Chilli, Curry oder Knoblauch rein. 

Soll es ein Milchproteinmix werden, nimmt man zum Basismix noch Sachen wie Mesh Casein, Kalzium Casein, Rennet Casein, Lactalbumin, Vitamealo, Sahnepulver u.ä.
Aber Vorsicht. Diese Proteine nicht zu hoch einsetzen. Sonst wird es ein sehr schwammiger Boilie, der sich auch sehr schlecht abrollen lässt. Zu viel lösliche oder klebrige Zutaten sind nicht so toll. Also mehr wie 25 oder 30% dieser Milchproteine würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen. Diesem Mix kann auch gut ein Birdfood zusetzen, um das Ganze noch etwas zu strecken und Struktur in den Boilie zu bekommen.


Das soll mal als ganz grobe Hilfe dienen. Es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten. Diese aber alle aufzulisten, würde den Thread hier sprengen.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir damit ein wenig helfen.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## again (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*

yoa danke ,,,
Also dann nehm ich für den Grundmix , mal ohne alles z.B , Flavour oder Hanfkörner ,einfach 500 gramm Gries , 250 gramm Maismehl und 250 gramm : sagen wir ... Sojamehl ....??


----------



## Carras (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*



again schrieb:


> yoa danke ,,,
> Also dann nehm ich für den Grundmix , mal ohne alles z.B , Flavour oder Hanfkörner ,einfach 500 gramm Gries , 250 gramm Maismehl und 250 gramm : sagen wir ... Sojamehl ....??


 
Und was machst Du als restliches rein?

Wenn Du nur das obige genannte rein machst, ..... hast Du zu 100 % nen so genannten "Grießköndel", der meiner Meinung nach "nicht wirklich toll" ist.

Ich würde auf keinen Fall so einen Boilie machen. Dann würde ich vorher mit (Hart)Mais oder Kartoffeln angeln.
Das hätte den gleichen Nährwert, fängt genau so gut oder gar besser und ist mit wesentlich weniger Aufwand zu machen.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*

Hallo kann mir villeicht jemand sagen wo ich flavours günstig in großen litermengen einkaufen kann 
habe schon bei verschiedenen großhändlern geschaut aber ich habe nix gefunden........
lg


----------



## joscha (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*

hufu ist das frolic???


----------



## joscha (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*

geht statt egabulmin auch reismehl???


----------



## Carpfisher89 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie herstellung flavour???*



Boiliefreak123 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir villeicht jemand sagen wo ich flavours günstig in großen litermengen einkaufen kann
> habe schon bei verschiedenen großhändlern geschaut aber ich habe nix gefunden........
> lg



Da stellt sich erstmal die Frage wozu du große Litermengen brauchst?

1. Gibts das praktisch nicht im Handel zu kaufen. Hier sind es meist 100ml-Fläschen oder einige 100ml.
2. Große Litermengen wären extrem teuer.
3. Wozu das Ganze? Je nach Herstellerangabe gibt man meist nicht mehr als 10ml Flavour/kg Mix rein, da diese extrem hoch konzentriert sind.
Große Litermengen würden dir bis ans Lebensende reichen...außer du willst das Zeug tonnenweise herstellen und den Weiher damit aufschütten :q


----------

